# I need a good deer jerky recipe (pepper or dry cure)



## roadtriprod (Apr 23, 2003)

I need a good deer jerky recipe. I like hi moutain pepper but Id like to save the expense and make it all from scratch. I've tryed the soy/worstishire liquid smoke recipes and didnt care for them YET. The dry jerky I love for beef and would like more alternatives. Thanks ROD! :******:


----------

